# Glass Pack Mufflers



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone using Glass Pack mufflers.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess not......:confused 

Are you thinking of getting some??? Let us know if you instal them...

Andrew


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm running them and love them!! I had the Resonaters cut out and replaced with straight pipes and replaced both mufflers with Walker (Dynomax) bullet mufflers. 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/3652778811083246/05_gto_bullets/

Paul


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

That sounds fantastic.... We might have to go with the glass pack after all..
Andrew


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I have them on my '04... $125 installed at Meineke w/ warranty. Sound is great... marginally louder but lower at idle, MUCH louder and lower at WOT. Slight drone around 60mph and 75mph... anywhere inbetween or over is fine though. Best sound for the money since strait pipes pop, rasp, and some have reported lose torque.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> I have them on my '04... $125 installed at Meineke w/ warranty. Sound is great... marginally louder but lower at idle, MUCH louder and lower at WOT. Slight drone around 60mph and 75mph... anywhere inbetween or over is fine though. Best sound for the money since strait pipes pop, rasp, and some have reported lose torque.


Thanks Guys - I got a response from another forum that said they decrease performance. Any thoughts on that - I question it since most packs are straight through except for some honey coning on the inside walls or the muffler.

Steve - "marginally louder but lower at idle" - from what - stock? Also - What manufacturer.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Grey-Goat - Damn - That is exactly the sound I've been looking for and haven't found through all the exhaust posts here and on LS2 forum

- - - UNTIL NOW - - - 

Thanks much - 
Any thought on my previous post regarding power decrease? - Lou

Also - What other mods do you have or is that great sound primarily coming from the bullets.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

My comparisson was to stock with no other mods. I felt no power decrease or change in any driving characteristics.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Loubo said:


> Grey-Goat - Damn - That is exactly the sound I've been looking for and haven't found through all the exhaust posts here and on LS2 forum
> 
> - - - UNTIL NOW - - -
> 
> ...



Thats the only performance mod I've done to the car so that sound is all from the bullets - and it sounds so much better in person!! I didn't feel any noticable loss in power.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Grey-Goat said:


> Thats the only performance mod I've done to the car... ...I didn't feel any noticable loss in power.



Did you feel any noticable GAIN in power? Did you expect to? and if not, i gotta ask, why'd you spend the time and money? I want a great sounding car too, but if it's all bark and no bite (ie: Stangs) what's the point? 

But I can't deny that it does sound BAD ASS!! :cheers
arty:


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Did you feel any noticable GAIN in power? Did you expect to? and if not, i gotta ask, why'd you spend the time and money? I want a great sounding car too, but if it's all bark and no bite (ie: Stangs) what's the point?
> 
> But I can't deny that it does sound BAD ASS!! :cheers
> arty:



No, no gain in power and I didn't expect to get any. I spent about 300 bucks on it, so it wasn't that much. Why did I do it???.... Cause the stock exhaust is WAY to quite!! I wanted something that sounded mean, and thats what I got! :cool 

The real performance stuff - cam, heads, headers... will all come with time.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Grey-Goat said:


> The real performance stuff - cam, heads, headers... will all come with time.



:agree


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

Grey-Goat said:


> I'm running them and love them!! I had the Resonaters cut out and replaced with straight pipes and replaced both mufflers with Walker (Dynomax) bullet mufflers.
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/3652778811083246/05_gto_bullets/
> 
> Paul



Great! Did you get these online? If so, can you send me the link to the mufflers?


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Ricekiller said:


> Great! Did you get these online? If so, can you send me the link to the mufflers?



No, I didn't get them online - I bought them at the local Car X and had them do the work. Basically I just went around town and talked to all the exhaust shops to see what they had and if they were cool enough to work on the Goat! :cool 

But I'm sure you can find them online some where.


----------



## Ultramatic (Jan 7, 2005)

Go with "Cherry Bombs" glass packs.....$25 each at Midas

Gotta Love It!:lol:


----------

